# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Përse prindërit shqiptarë nuk u flasin për seks fëmijëve?

## Tironce_Moderne

Pse kshu??? Sa mrapa kemi ngelur..

----------


## BlondiE_18

se mendojne se po te mos flasin rreth sex me femijet e tyre do ti edukojne me shume por ne fakt ndodh e kunderta...nuk aspak keq te flasesh per sex me femijet perkundrazi eshte shume e dobishme...

----------


## KACAKU

Sepse edhe per veten e tyre nuk kane njohurite e duhura.
Pastaj edhe pune mentaliteti.

----------


## Mina

Seksi eshte nje nga tabute e shqiptarit! Nuk mund te konceptoj se si mund te flas per kete problem me prinderit e mi! Keshtu eshte ndertuar raporti. Une nuk kam problem te bisedoj me femijet e mi bile e konsideroj te rendesishem kete fakt. Se pari duhet patur parasysh qe edukata seksuale qe transmeton tek femija, i mbron nga semundjet seksualisht te transmetueshme. Perdorimi i profilaktikeve eshte ceshtje me shume rendesi qe duhet trajtuar vazhdimisht. Nuk shoh ndonje pengese ne kete drejtim. Prindi duhet ndihmuar edhe nga mesuesi perkates per te zgjeruar njohurite e femije sepse po te vesh re, femijet jane shume te interesuar te mesojne ne lidhje me seksin dhe eshte me mire te mesojne nga prindi apo mesuesi sesa nga njeri-tjetri!

----------


## Letersia 76

thjesht tabu....    mentaliteti i shqiptarit .....eshte ndoshta rit i trasheguar nga paraardhesit tane .....

----------


## Erban

Per mua priderit tane nuk flasin me ne reth seksit sepse atyre i duket kjo gje qe duket te jete shum e turpshme per ta.
Dhe eshte nje gje tjeter qe i jap te drejte prinderve qe shqiptari deri ne vitet 90 ka qen i tipit FANATIK.

NQS keni kundershtime ose ndonje gje tjeter per te te shtuar.

----------


## Estella

Nuk mund te thuash se te gjitha familjet shqipetare nuk flasin me femijet e tyre rreth seksit.
Zakonisht, femrat flasin rreth seksit me nene e tyre, meshkujt e kompensojne kete nga shoket, sepse baballaret refuzojne ne nje fare menyre te kryejne nje bisede te tille.
Te flasesh per sex ne femije eshte gje e dobishme, por cdo gje ka kufi, pastaj varet edhe nga mosha.
Edukata seksuale eshte e rendesishme por si munded nje prind shqiptar te edukoje femijen e vet kur femija di me shume rreth seksit se sa nena apo babai vete ne disa raste.
Edukata seksuale duhet te shtyhet edhe ne shkolla sepse femijat ndihen me te rehatshem te flasin me mesuesin apo mesuesan sesa prinderit e tyre nga frika se prinderit do ti keqkuptojne ata.
Ose do te thine, tu befte nenka jote ty, edhe ti me sex tani (Me te tallur) Ose do ti thote, shush moj Budallaqe u bere ti per ketu gjera.
Prinderit shume here i krahasojne femijet e tyre shume shume te vegjel ne krahasim me moshen e tyre. Prinderit gabojne duke mos i dhene femijeve te tyre nje shans per te forul, shpjeguar, dhe te nxjerrin cka ata mbajne brenda vetes se tyre. N.q.s prinderi i thote femijes se vet qe je i vogel akoma ose tallet me cka femija ka shprehur, atehere femijet disinkurajohen dhe me vone refuzojne te flasin me prinderit per ceshtje personale.
Raporti prinder femije sa vjen dhe ftohet.
Kjo eshte nje diskutim teper teper i rendesishem por secili nga ne e veshtron nga kende te ndryshme duke u bazuar secili ne eksperiencen qe ne kemi pasur me prinderit.
Ne duhet te vemi veten ne poziten e femijeve sepse vetem atehere mund te kuptojme se cpo ndodh me ta vertet.

----------


## alvi

Nuk thoni shyqyr?
Dhe ajo me duhet te me filloj baba ose nona te me foli per seksin, dhe pastaj sna ze gjumi gjith jeten.
Ja po i shohim dhe keto shoqerite ku prinderit bisedojne mbi seksin me femijet e tyre, ja kane dale ne drite.
Jane gjysma e vajzave dhe djemve nga 20 vjec me nga 2-3 kalamaj.
Pastaj se mos i kemi nigju naihere prinderit tane ne per gjo tjeter e sot ti nigjojm per seksin.
Pu ca me bot, tashi do kem nai onderr te keqe sikur me erdhi baba e po me bote muhabet seksi.
Plus, gjuha shqipe osht shume e vrafer per ate pune, cado qe te bisedosh, sado seriozish tingellon si nai reviste e keqe erotike.

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

S'ke si e kthen gjuhen shqipe qe te bisedosh per seksin, por me edukat lol.

O Estella ja psh ti je mami une goca, ec me fol pak per seksin mami, si do ma shpjegosh??? Edhe mua sesi me tingellon, se di..

----------


## Vjosa

Alvi , aman o vlla kur do shkruash njehere sakte ti se me duhet ta lexoj shkrimin tend 3 here ta kuptoj. Nejse persa i perket temes, sic e kane parashtruar dhe shoket me pare, eshte per arsye mentaliteti.Sic dihet marrdhenjet midis prinderve dhe femijve me pare kane qene disi te ngushta ne lidhje me tema te tilla. Sot ka akoma te tille por ka dhe nga ata qe u hapen femijve dhe kane lidhje te ngushte si te ishin shok

----------


## Jeans-boy

E  ca mund   te thone te shkretet prinder?
-Femijet e sotem dine me shume se  prindrit e tyre .

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Jam i bindur se ne fillim ishte ajo qe prinderit nuk flasnin me femijet nga ana e sex sepse ka qene koha e tille qe te gjithe kane qene shume mbrapa nga ana e sistemit por sa per tani mendoi se femija din me shume se Prinderi i tij apo i saj nga ana e sex kuptohet kur vjen ne moshen e duhur sepse te gjithe po te thuash i ka zvilluar koha: flm

----------


## Shën Albani

...sepse shqiptari akoma dashurine e konsideron krim, urrejtjen dhe vrasjen e konsideron nder. Te ne nuk eshte turp te urresh, madje e konsiderojne burreri, te ne eshte turp te dashurosh. 

Ne jemi akoma antidashuri dhe kemi dashuri te kontrolluar dhe te dirigjuar. Dashuria te ne nuk e gjen rrugen vet dhe nuk haperon vet, ka nje kolone njerzisht qe i fusin hundet brenda, sepse dashuria eshte turp, e urrejtja eshte nder....

----------


## Evis

O Tironce Moderne e di pse nuk flasin prinderit me femijet e tyre per seks,te pakten keta te brezit tone,sepse regjimi i Enverit i <kufizoj mendimet dhe trute>,ok.

----------


## Tironcja---

Prinderit tan jon rritur ndryshe.....as atyre nuk i kon fol prinderit per seksin.......jeshtu qe ndoshta kta e gjykojne qe as kta nuk duhet te na flasin neve per seksin. Edhe pastaj prinderit tan e din shum mire qe kemi bere edukate sexuale ne shkoll......edhe well dihet qe ata te shpjegojne cdo gjo me hollesi. Edhe vallai du me qen herat......larg ktyre muhabeteve me prinderit.....kom plot te tjera me zgjidh edhe seksi ne mes na duhet lol

----------


## rrufiani

Sepse ne vend qe te na mesojne ata neve,ka mundesi ti mesojme ne ata.

----------


## SSALB

Po ca te flisnin ata te mjeret, ne 1 dhome e 1 guzhine, te ndara me tek tullë, doje s'doje i merje mësimet vetë.

----------


## vana

Une kete per mendimin tim e konsideroj thjeshte injorance!
Pavarsisht se vet ashtu jam rritur, por me mire ti dish gjerat se sa ti mesosh vet, sidomos nga ana e sexit, ka shqiptare qe akoma i tremben kesaj gjeje dhe akoma s'din si- qysh- tek, per mua eshte injorance.

----------


## BlEdIi

Si ka mundesi qe nje femije "injoranti" te jet i zgjuar?

----------


## macia_blu

jam krejt dakord me ALVIN. 
i keni pare kalamajt e shoqerive te tjera te mir edukuar  sexualisht, as nuk e kane iden se c'eshte dashuria., ngrene  kembet pallohen pjellin ka tre pale kalamaj me 16 burra e nuk ka bir njeriu me ua gjet kopilave baballaret.
Tani ne shqiptareve ajo na ka mbet te  mesojme  kalamjt si te q...se nuk po dine hic.
Muhabet pa lidhje. Une  nuk shihja nje pasazh filmi thjesht me nje puthje ne sy te babit, jo po te fillonte babi te me tregonte se si futet si nxirret si mbarset....etj etj.
Asnjeri njeri nuk ka mbet mbrapa  nga mos dija e te q... na u dashka ba shkolle edhe per kete
pihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, cila virgjereshe nuk diti ose nuk mundi te cvirgjerohet. Cili mashkull e futi gjesendin ne  hunde te partneres ose ne kerthize.
Nuk eshte aspak injorance...(se nuk jane me pak injorante  ato prinder qe i mesojne kalamajt c'eshte sexi qe kur jane 7 vjec.) jane instikte ato nuk kane nevoje.

----------

